# In celebration



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

of Faelan's earning his Excellent Standard (Preferred) title, I have been working with Karen Hocker for an 11x14 collage celebrating a few obstacles that have become strengths for him. I thought I might share the proof that will be sent to the printer


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful! I especially like the weave pictures. And that jump, his facial expression is so focused!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Look at him banging that teeter! Love this!

Did you also ever get a print to hang of that superman chute exit picture? That's still my favorite.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Look at him banging that teeter! Love this!
> 
> Did you also ever get a print to hang of that superman chute exit picture? That's still my favorite.


 

Grins. of course  I never post any pictures that I have not either taken or purchased; kind of funny that way  problem is, I love so many pics that they are now built into my budget LOL


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sharon what a lovely picture... you can treasure that for many years..It looks like he is having the time of his life!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous!
You also need to get it put on a coffee cup. A "forum angel" sent me one with a collage of Tito on it, and I use it every single day!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Love it!

What a wonderful way to celebrate!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

OHHH I love it! Now you have motivated me to look through my zillions of pictures to make a "chronicle" on my Baylee's victories.

Really special!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love it! Teeter BANG!!!

I bet it is going to be even more stunning once you get it in print.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow what a stunning collage.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, he is so handsome.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The picture is awesome.


----------

